# Cabinet in range of NZXT gamma



## deepanshuchg (Aug 29, 2013)

I have bought NZXT gamma 2 days ago and it was shipped to the shop I bought from pirmeabgb, mumbai. When I first unpacked it,  a small broken piece front panel dropped on my bed.  I contacted the dealer,  and he said he can let me buy another and he will pay be the left amount or i need to pay more (if I buy a costlier cabby)  since NZXT gamma is not available in nehru palace. 

So I need to buy a new cabby within range of 3k. Any suggestions?   Or should I keep gamma itself?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 29, 2013)

keep gamma itself or get source elite 210/220


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 29, 2013)

Keeping gamma is not a option now.  Just checked if again and it had a crack as well on its front panel. 

How goods are these which you suggested and how much would it cost locally?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 29, 2013)

Antec X1 appears to be a pretty good cabinet and it costs around Rs 2500.You may go for it:

ON SALE! - ANTEC CABINET X1 - Rs.2,399 - CABINET - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## snap (Aug 30, 2013)

you could consider nzxt source elite


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you guys also please mention their approx local price?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

Also,  any recommendations from cooler master?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

Source elite white looks good.
*www.tweak.dk/images/uploads/2011_08/NZXT_Source_210_Elite_Computer_Case_Review.jpg
*images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2013/01/nzxt-source-210-elite-review/source210-2b.jpg


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

Is it nzxt source elite 210?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Is it nzxt source elite 210?



Yes it is. I would suggest getting a cooler master but NZXT is a better deal at that price point.
You can get better looking cabinets if you add another 500INR


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

How much would one from cooler master cost?  And adding 500INR will get me elite 210 or you are taking about any other model?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> How much would one from cooler master cost?  And adding 500INR will get me elite 210 or you are taking about any other model?



for 3k you can get CM k380 or CM k350 depending on pricing in your city.

K380
*www.overclockers.co.uk/pimg/CA-307-CM_63141_350.jpg

K350
*www.coolermaster-usa.com/upload/product/10017/gallery/full/1.jpg

NZXT gamma and others look like poop in front of these.
Cooler Master K series
*dvtests.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/456636_10151141045530817_1301295947_o.jpg


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

Actually I want to have a simple cabby which just have good cable management and cooling (basic features).  These cabbys look too fancy. LOL my dad will not understand why I am buying it 

Btw is this red light effect due to leds and are these inbuilt?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Actually I want to have a simple cabby which just have good cable management and cooling (basic features).  These cabbys look too fancy. LOL my dad will not understand why I am buying it
> 
> Btw is this red light effect due to leds and are these inbuilt?



due to LED fan. Your Dad will like it. Tell him it makes the PC more powerful.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

So don't they consume more power due to LED's? Is there any way to not turn these LED's on?
And 650 ti boost can easily fit in these?

How are these cabinets:

CM elite 371
CM force 500
CM k281  ??


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> So don't they consume more power due to LED's? Is there any way to not turn these LED's on?
> And 650 ti boost can easily fit in these?
> 
> How are these cabinets:
> ...



you can put a titan inside it.
LED's consume negligible amount of power.
I don't know about the other cabinets


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

Titan?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

And please rate these in order of performance of these cabinet( cooling,  cable management and other basic features for which a good cabinet is designed) :

NZXT gamma 
K350
Antec x1
Nzxt source elite 
CM k380

Ps: don't comment on their looks just consider it's performance while rating.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Titan?



GeForce GTX TITAN Gaming Supercomputer Graphics Card | NVIDIA
*images.anandtech.com/doci/6774/TitanNew.jpg


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> And please rate these in order of performance of these cabinet( cooling,  cable management and other basic features for which a good cabinet is designed) :
> 
> NZXT gamma
> K350
> ...



You would be writing reply when I wrote this so I think that's why you missed it


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> You would be writing reply when I wrote this so I think that's why you missed it



well all of them are good cabinets but you need to consider the exterior and the parts inside your PC. almost all of them should fit all parts that you may have and they all should have good cable management.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

Gollum said:


> well all of them are good cabinets but you need to consider the exterior and the parts inside your PC. almost all of them should fit all parts that you may have and they all should have good cable management.



AFAIK my build would fit in all of them as you said. But what would you select if you have a chance to?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

@Gollum can you please reply asap to help me choose between the above listed.  What would you have choosen?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

Go with K350. It looks a little docile and has good cable management. 
the power button is better as compared to K380.
they both have options for water cooling too. and the chasis is very strong too.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

It is selling at 3100 INR so comparing it to Antec x1 selling at around 2400INR. Would it be worth?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

Antec does not have front panel USB3, windowed side panel, bottom intake and top exhaust fan options.

But in antec you can fit a bigger cpu cooler but only 280mm graphics card
With k350 you can install a 315mm graphics card.

k350 also has front panel HD audio out with jack sensing 
antec does not have the same

Antec does not have front panel USB3, windows side panel, bottom intake and top exhaust.

But in antec you can fit a bigger cpu cooler but only 280mm graphics card
With k350 you can install a 315mm graphics card.

k350 also has front panel HD audio out with jack sensing 
antec does not have the same


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 30, 2013)

btw if looks doesnt matter NZXT Gamma is far better then K380 in cooling(more fan capability) and better cable management


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

Have bought source elite black
 *img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/30/6ejudyhu.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Have bought source elite black
> *img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/30/6ejudyhu.jpg



congrats


----------



## snap (Aug 30, 2013)

congrats


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 30, 2013)

This has a transparent window on its left side. And AFAIK the origin source elite 210 doesn't have one. So it this another variant of it?


----------

